# New Owner & New Member



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I am glad to find the forum and have already learned a lot from it. We just brought our 2003 Outback 27 RLS 5th wheel home and are looking forward to our maiden camping trip this coming weekend.

We live in southern IL and will be making our shakedown cruise to Carlyle Lake.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

HI,







Congrats on the new OB and WELCOME to OUTBACKERS.

Bob


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi welcome to the OUTBACKERS







Enjoy and have fun with your new fifth wheel.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome!!!








You will find that there is LOTS of good people and information here.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

HOWDY YALL!!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers.com.

Enjoy using your Outback.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Glad to have you with us at Outbacker's and congratulations on the new rig.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!!!









MaeJae


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers from a FORMER Illinoisan!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tarpinhill Jct









Welcome and Congrats on your 27rls! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!*


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!!!!*


----------



## TarpinHill Jct. (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes! We had a good time on our short maiden voyage with no problems. I ironed out a few bugs BEFORE we left and everything went ok.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Good to hear! 
and belated welcome


----------

